# 64 case 530



## Bodyman (Sep 3, 2021)

I just acquired a 64 case 530 utility, they guy I got it from didn't know much about it. Runs great, and seems everything works correctly except the gauges but that's another day. My question is, what is the lever on the left side of the tractor for. He told me it was for hooking and unhooking equipment.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Can't help you with the lever, but *my* first purchase would be an owners / operators manual. Looks like a workhorse!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

How about some pictures of the of the lever in question on the left hand side of the tractor.


----------



## Bodyman (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

That reminds me of a Sherman transmission, although I've never seen them on anything but the old Ford N tractors. There were other brands, but the Sherman was a left-hand shift lever. There are three types of Sherman transmissions: 1) Overdrive, 2) Underdrive, and 3) Combination over/underdrive. Search the internet for Sherman transmissions. Make sure it has gear oil in it before experimenting with it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Bodyman (Sep 3, 2021)

Got to play with the tractor this afternoon. Turns out the lever I asked about is a hand clutch. When it's in gear(forward or reverse) you can pull towards you and it clicks, from there you can release the foot clutch and use the lever to move the tractor, slowly, then when done push away from you and it clicks again for using the foot clutch.


----------

